# Boob job anyone?!



## MissesHanvey

Has anyone else had a breast augmentation?? I had mine done in 2009 under the muscle specifically so id be able to b/f and tbh I'm in agony now I'm expecting I'm dreading breast feeding already I'm sure it's Gona be sooo painful?! Anyone else got the same problem? Or already tried feeding after breast surgery?


----------



## surprisepg

Will it affect your boobs after you stop breastfeeding?

I had a tummy tuck in april this year not expecting to have any more kids. Depending on how big the belly gets I might need a revision.


----------



## TicToc

I don't have any answers but am commenting to stalk this thread in case someone else does. I had a surgical lumpectomy on one breast in 2007 and have concerns about whether that one is going to work when the time comes.


----------



## ssjad

I had a boob job and tummy tuck a couple of years ago when i thought i was done having kids. my tummy still looks great after one baby, but she was pretty small.
My breasts have definitely been more painful while pregnant and breastfeeding since having the boob job, but they work just as well as they did before it. they have definitely sagged though :-(


----------



## surprisepg

ssjad said:


> I had a boob job and tummy tuck a couple of years ago when i thought i was done having kids. my tummy still looks great after one baby, but she was pretty small.
> My breasts have definitely been more painful while pregnant and breastfeeding since having the boob job, but they work just as well as they did before it. they have definitely sagged though :-(

You didnt have to have a revision? Im trying not to put on too much weight with this pregnancy. I was pregnant with twins the first time thats why I had the tummy tuck the sag was unbearable after I lost the weight.

This time Im pg with a singleton so I feel I will have a little more control with weight gain.


----------



## ssjad

No, no revision from that pregnancy. We'll see how the body holds up after this one! Certainly i didn't put on much weight and i think that made a huge difference for my tummy at least. Breastfeeding has not helped my breasts stay north!!


----------



## ready2bamum

I had a boob job 8 years ago...over the muscle, I tried to BF my little lad and lasted 6 days, it was absolute agony...I don't know if it were the implants that made it harder but certainly when my milk came in my boobs were so huge and painful....I had my implants out this year with a full lift...and im now 11 weeks pregnant...im wondering if ill be able to BF or not...i'll most certainly want to give it a go. Especially now I haven't got these huge bazooka's to get out...lol....good luck tho, I heard that under muscle isn't as hard for BF bubba....my milk came in no probs...it was just so painful having them sucked. xx


----------



## Leesy

I have under muscle implants, had no probs throughout pregnany, my boobs didn't hurt at all and had no problem breast feeding either. Do you have any reason to think it's the implants causing the pain?


----------



## cluelessnow

Had implants with my first, under the muscle. I breast fed for 3 months but not sure LO had any. LO got addicted to formula when we had to stay in hospital longer than expected and nurses and I we're worried he wasn't getting any from me. It didn't hurt. When I tried pumping, there was hardly any there and as it was my first, wasn't sure if that was normal. Had implant removal last year die to constant shoulder and neck ache (which I don't have any more) and to prepare for next pregnancy. So glad I got them removed.


----------

